# Foros Acerca del Foro Sobre el funcionamiento del foro  ¿Cómo crear encuestas en AgroFórum?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Como habrás podido notar, algunos de los temas que se publican aquí, incluyen encuestas donde los usuarios pueden votar sobre alguna interrogante o pregunta planteada por el autor del tema publicado.  *¿Cómo puedo crear una encuesta?*  Cuando publicas un nuevo tema, también tienes la opción de crear una encuesta. Esto te permite hacer una pregunta y especificar un número de posibles respuestas. Otros miembros pueden votar por la respuesta que deseen, y los resultados de la votación serán mostrados en el tema.  *Un ejemplo de encuesta podría ser:*  ¿Cuál es tu color favorito?  RojoAzulAmarilloVerdeAzul cieloRosado con manchas amarillas  Para crear una encuesta cuando publicas un nuevo tema, simplemente marca la casilla de verificación 'Crear una encuesta con este número de opciones' ubicada al final de la página, y establece el número de posibles respuestas que quieras incluir. Cuando hagas click en el botón 'Enviar nuevo tema', serás llevado a la página para crear la encuesta, en donde podrás especificar la pregunta y la lista de respuestas que quieras incluir.  También puedes querer especificar un límite de tiempo para la votación, de modo que (por ejemplo) la encuesta se mantendrá abierta para votar solo por una semana.  *¿Cómo puedo votar en una encuesta y ver los resultados?*  Para votar en una encuesta, simplemente selecciona la opción que quieras votar, y pulsa en el botón "Votar". Algunas veces puedes escoger más de una opción. Puedes ver los resultados actuales antes de votar haciendo click en el enlace 'Ver resultados de encuesta'. Votar en una encuesta es completamente opcional. Puedes votar por cualquiera de las opciones disponibles, o elegir no votar en absoluto.  A veces una encuesta puede ser pública o no. Si es pública, los votos que envíes se te atribuirán a ti.  Generalmente, una vez que hayas votado en una encuesta, no podrás cambiar luego tu voto, así que ¡vota cuidadosamente!  :Wink: Temas similares: ¿Cómo insertar imágenes al tamaño real en mis temas publicados en AgroFórum? ¿Cómo crear nuevos temas propios? Artículo: MEF transfiere S/. 68.87 millones al INEI para Censo Agropecuario y encuestas especializadas ¿Cómo publicar videos en AgroFórum.pe? ¿Cómo publicar fotos en AgroFórum.pe?

----------

